# 1st Dirt Tank



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

After being inspired by FishFlow's dirt tank I have bought a secondhand tank form my local classifieds. Not bad for £60.
It was in a bit of state so I have given it a bit of a clean up.
Aquarium Gallery - 1st Dirt Tank














[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

The 'dirt' is in and all muddy.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

The sand is washed and in.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

Here we are with water, bogwood and a few plants in.
I've got 2 filters running to get the water clear a bit quicker.
Not bad for a couple of hours work.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

looking good! gonna like to see how the dirt works out in a few months


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Great job, I am happy with mine. I have a 20 g long and a 55 both dirt, The 20 has been running since Feb of last year and the 55 since Oct of last year. My plants thrive in the tanks with moderate light, I also run no filters, just a sponge for water movement. I think you will enjoy it just keep us updated on the progress.k:


----------



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

I am gonna give it a few days and if all seems well I will convert my 4ft from gravel to dirt.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice! Let us know what kinda plants you put in.

The murkyness is probably the wood in the dirt/ drift wood leaching tannins into the tank. That'll take awhile to clear. 

What are you plans for the tank? couple fish? shrimp? plants only?  Are you doing fishlesscycle ? Is it for home? (office?)


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow, good job! Keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

Not sure what I am gonna put in it yet. Betta's, Cichlids, loads of neons, dunno yet.
I am gonna grow as many plants as I can to supply my 4ft tank and maybe sell some to my LFS.


----------



## danjsinclair (Nov 16, 2011)

So here we are less than 48 hours later and the water is spotless. (looks better in real life). I will fidle around with my camera and try and get a more realistic picture.
So far I have GREEN CABOMBA X2, 
BORNEO FERN X1,
ALTERNANTHERA REINECKII LILACINA RED X1 plants in there.
I still have 2 filters running to clean up the water but I will remove one today.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Choose any cichlids carefully - very carefully. My one run at a dirt tank was ended when I added a dwarf cichlid I thought wouldn't dig. It dug. 

The tank looked like the Mississippi.


----------

